
Disconnected: Career aspirations and jobs in the UK [pdf] - willvarfar
https://www.educationandemployers.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Disconnected-Career-aspirations-and-jobs-in-the-UK.pdf
======
LeoTinnitus
On page 5 they show a nice graph that breaks it down in a less "click baity"
headline. Can you guess the top 3 jobs NOBODY wants?

If your guess was retail, catering/food, administrative; you would be correct.
The reason nobody aspires to be in these jobs is the pay is garbage. Weird
ones like logistics sticks out, however that seems more like a role you work
your way into or know someone more than something you can just get right out
of college kind of like middle management.

Overall this doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary for most kids who
are fed the "follow your dreams" malarkey and don't have parents who know know
someone who can get them into a legitimate career.

